# Dog AntiParasitic products table



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I've just produced a table of which parasites each of the common treatments are effective against and put it in the "MHF Downloads" section (in the "Resources" drop down menu). This makes it easy to cross refer your preferred products and make sure that the most important parasites are being treated.

This is a duplicate of a paper copy I downloaded a few years ago but which is no longer available, there is an explanation on page 2. The only modifications to the original are the deletion of products no longer available and the addition of treatments effective against heartworm.

Hope it's useful, I'm sure it will be as on this and other forums I often see a little confusion.

Kev

also attached here for convenience.


----------



## QWERTY1 (Nov 29, 2010)

*AntiParasitic table*

Very Informative thanks for posting


----------

